# DNS, DHCP software?

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

What software packages would i use to turn my computer into a DNS and DHCP server?

i assume i would use Iptables for routing?

----------

## delta407

First off, iptables doesn't do routing, and second off, you don't need to route to run DNS or DHCP.

For DNS, I would suggest bind, but lots of people like djbdns. For DHCP, I would suggest "dhcp", ISC's dhcpd.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Oh, silly me  :Sad: 

i need routing, dns, and dhcp, but i didnt ask about routing because i thought thats what iptables was

thanks though

----------

## c00ld00d

No, routing is done by "route". djbdns is good choice, because BIND, no matter which version, basically sucks sucks sucks. They don't understand a sh*t about secure programming, are arrogant, and led to really a lot of security issues (about 54 % of all cracks before 1995 were done via an exploitable version of BIND!!).

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

djbdns wont compile  :Sad: 

```
crescens root # emerge djbdns

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge net-dns/djbdns-1.05-r3 to /

>>> md5 ;-) djbdns-1.05.tar.gz

>>> md5 ;-) djbdns-1.05-test17.diff.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking djbdns-1.05.tar.gz

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_unpack, Line 21, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## rac

 *El_Presidente_Pufferfish wrote:*   

> djbdns wont compile 

 

As it's been assigned to drobbins, it seems they're calling it a portage bug.  See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7236.  Maybe we can come up with a workaround, though.  Are you using IPv6?

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Nope, but that IS on my 'random things puffer can do to his laptop' list

----------

## rac

OK, then try commenting out this line: 

```
#   use ipv6 && bzcat ${DISTDIR}/djbdns-1.05-test17.diff.bz2 | patch -d ${S} -p1|| die
```

...line 21 in src_unpack in the djbdns ebuild.

----------

